# European Health Card



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Have just been to El Escorial (nearest seguridad social office) where it's tipping down. Couldn't *see* the monastery!!
Anyway, they informed there that as from next week you can't get the European Health Card in person. You HAVE to do it via internet. That's what I was told...
The info I was given was...

- As from March 1st you have to do it on the Internet

- They didn't know if you print a certificate or what happens. Perhaps they send you a card in the post??

- the number to ring is 900 16 65 65 

- Web page www dot seg-social dot es

- They said it was in the whole of Spain

If this info is not correct, please direct your complaints to Seguridad Social, C/ Duque de Alba, El Escorial and NOT Pesky Wesky,
Thanks


----------

